# Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> *Following a vaccination schedule for your pet is the best way to ensure he lives a long and healthy life. Here's the timeline you should follow.*
> 
> After bringing a new pet into your family, it's time to work with a veterinarian to ensure your dog or cat is healthy. Ensuring that he has all his up-to-date vaccinations, at all the right times, is the best way to prevent and eliminate diseases that can prove deadly to pets.
> 
> ...


Read more about Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet? at PetGuide.com.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is really, really, horrendously bad advice to be posting on a Havanese forum, for a vaccine sensitive breed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This should not be on this site! Very bad advice! If you want to know what schedule to follow, search this Forum for Dr. Dodd's Vaccination recommendations. Our Havanese are very susceptible to vaccines, chemicals, and environmental factors.


----------



## PattyAnne0330 (Nov 5, 2017)

Who is Dr. Dodd and where will I find his vaccination schedule for Havanese? I'm educating myself and trying to learn as much about Havanese prior to getting one.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Dr. Jean Dodds 2016 Vaccination Protocol


----------



## PattyAnne0330 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Did anyone report this post as Spam? It seems awfully strange.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Did anyone report this post as Spam? It seems awfully strange.


It was posted BY the people who own the forum. Stupid as that seems. It's not the only stupid "Petguide" post they've made, but I think it IS potentially the most harmful.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I totally agree, Karen!


----------



## Lisa Tintner (May 4, 2017)

Actually there is an update for 2017.. here it is http://www.hemopet.org/clients/1414...AAHA_Vaccination_Guidelines_2017_for_Dogs.pdf


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that's a AAHA update and shows why Jean doesn't totally agree with their suggestions.


----------

